# Garden plants - can my horses eat them?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Not sure about all the plants, but tomato plants are poisonous to people, too- not the fruit, just the leaves and stems and such. Most animals won't eat them anyway, since they taste very bitter.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Please do not turn your horse out into the vegetable garden!! It's not worth the risk of making your horse very sick and possibly get poisoned by some of the plants.


----------

